# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  قمة ألمانيا تنتهي بافارية بهدف الايطالي توني

## Ahmad zo3bi

سجل مهاجم إيطاليا لوكا توني هدفا في الوقت المحتسب بدلا من الضائع ليقود بايرن ميونيخ للفوز على ضيفه هوفنهايم 2/1 مساء أمس الجمعة في مباراة قمة الأسبوع 16 من مسابقة دوري الدرجة الأولى الألماني لكرة القدم.

وبهذا الفوز ارتفع رصيد بايرن إلى 34 نقطة بالتساوي مع هوفنهايم في قمة جدول ترتيب البطولة وإن كان هوفنهايم قد احتفظ بالصدارة بفارق الأهداف.

ورفع نجم هوفنهايم وهداف الموسم الحالي بالدوري الألماني فيداد إبيسيفيتش رصيد أهدافه أمس عندما تقدم للفريق الزائر بعد انطلاق شوط المباراة الثاني بقليل ، ثم تعادل فيليب لام لبايرن في الدقيقة 60 من اللقاء.

وسجل إبيسيفيتش هدفه رقم 18 في 16 مباراة ليصدم جمهور بايرن في الدقيقة 49 من مباراة أمس بعدما لعب طرفا المباراة شوطا أولا متوازنا سنحت للوكا توني فرصة جيدة في بدايته ولكنه سدد في جانب المرمى من الخارج.

وقال إبيسيفيتش "لقد بذلنا مجهودا كبيرا في المباراة ، فقد جرينا كثيرا وعملنا بجد ولكننا في النهاية لم نحقق شيئا وهو أمر يدعو للأسف".

وأضاف إبيسيفيتش "لم يكن بايرن يستحق الفوز إذا نظرتم إلى طريقة سير المباراة ، ولكن الحياة تستمر. يجب أن نتعلم سريعا ألا نخسر مباريات بهذه الطريقة".

وخرج هوفنهايم من شوط المباراة الأول شاهرا كل أسلحته وكاد كارلوس إدواردو يسجل الهدف الثاني للفريق الزائر بتسديدة بعيدة المدى ولكن رينسينج أبعدها خارج المرمى.

وبرغم ضغط هوفنهايم الهجومي ، فقد كان التسجيل من نصيب بايرن ميونيخ عندما انطلق فيليب لام في الملعب دون مواجهة أي عقبات وصولا إلى أطراف منطقة جزاء هوفنهايم حيث سدد باتجاه المرمى وحاول مارفين كومبر مدافع هوفنهايم إبعاد الكرة ولكنه حول اتجاهها لتسكن الركن الأعلى من المرمى.

ولكن مهاجم المنتخب الإيطالي نجح في حسم المباراة لمصلحة بايرن ميونيخ أخيرا بعد مرور دقيقة من الوقت المحتسب بدلا من الضائع.

ولم تبد الهجمة شديدة الخطورة على هوفنهايم ولكن مدافع الفريق أندرياس إبيرتسبيرجر وضع الكرة في طريق توني عندما تزحلق عليها ليبعدها من المنطقة ، ولم يجد توني أي مشكلة في إيداع الكرة في شباك هوفنهايم.

وأكد رالف رانجنيك مدرب هوفنهايم أن نهاية المباراة كانت "قاسية" بالنسبة لفريقه.

وقال "إنها نتيجة مريرة للغاية. كان التعادل نتيجة عادلة تماما ، وإن كنا نحن أيضا سنحت لنا فرصة رائعة لتحقيق الفوز قرب النهاية".

وقال يورجن كلينسمان مدرب بايرن ميونيخ بعد المباراة "كانت مباراة مشحونة ومثيرة ، ومن الرائع أننا فزنا في النهاية. كانت أمامنا العديد من الفرص لتسجيل هدفنا الثاني في وقت سابق".

----------

